# i need some help pricing art and a name for it



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

hey guys..i dont know if any of you have a lot of experience selling art etc...but there is a art show at the vet school and i have been wanting to enter one of my photos for a long time, but never got around to it. well i have until january to submit so here is the deal. they have to have a price tag, and i am in no way qualitfied to price this. i still have to get it framed too, so any ideas there would be good to. the other thing is, is that it needs a title. so i need some creative minds to help me
here is the pic..i had posted this a while back..it is my fav photo that i have taken:









thanks!

i just realized i have this one too..which is better?
[attachment=683:attachment]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, that is a very, very tough assignment!! Art is so difficult to price because it is purely subjective. Based on the local art that I see for sale in restaurants and other places I would say, with a really nice frame and mat you could get from $150 to $350 for it. depending on the finished size and frame. $250 seems about right to me.

The first photo is definitely my favorite as it shows all of the frog's face in detail.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Ahh...I love the first pic, the leaf is also a little more in focus.... You're very talented!! 

But sorry, I can't help you with your art question.....


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I can't help you with name or price, but they are very cool, both of them! I choose number one, it has more detail


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Can`t help about the price. Just wanted to say that my favorite is pic 1 and i think you did a great job.


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

Shop around! Find some art similar to yours and see what they are asking for their pictures. Also look for an art group or club and go to a meeting, ask someone there for assistance.
I only saw the second picture for some reason. I like that one. Is it a photo or a painting? You didn't say. I sell photos, mostly of flowers and, since I am a newby I charge $50 for 8x10s framed and $100 for 11x14s. 
Good luck. Keep posting your pics...and let us know if they're online somewhere.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

sometimes u have to refresh for the top on to show...its a digital photo....the plant is a banana plant...right now the name is the hardest part for me.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Ok...I got a title...don't laugh....

"Amphibious Whirl Pool"

*Edit:* Or maybe "Amphibian Whirl Pool" instead of Amphibious.......?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I am still trying to figure out how the photo worked...








Is the frog sitting on the leaf? If so, how did you get it to come out like that? Clear and blurry...far away and close...whatever.







COOL picture, but very confused.

I have NO input as to price or name...
I think Carrie's is pretty good...

Let us know what you decide on both....
Good luck...


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Wow, that is so cool!!! Sorry, cant hep you with the price though, good luck!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

it was a new growth on a banana plant....it starts off as a tube and slowly opens...hence the coil...i had just gotten the plant and i was checking out the new leaf and there he was down the tube! this was taken later on that same day when the leaf opened more:









carrie i love the name!


----------



## lynziejean (Jun 2, 2005)

Your pictures are very nice. I love taking pictures and I was wondering what type of camera you used.

Thanks,

Lindsay


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Oct 15 2005, 03:51 PM
> *it was a new growth on a banana plant....it starts off as a tube and slowly opens...hence the coil...i had just gotten the plant and i was checking out the new leaf and there he was down the tube!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=110048*


[/QUOTE]


Ohhhhh...ok....don't know that I am familiar with a banana plant leaf, but that makes sense now. Awesome photography work to catch the moisture too! Very cool!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I'd call the third one SMILE! That frog is definitely smiling.
The first pic is a better leaf, the 2nd pic more in focus frog. Hard to pick the "best". Maybe "Peak" or "Peak-a-boo".


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lynziejean_@Oct 15 2005, 05:25 PM
> *Your pictures are very nice.  I love taking pictures and I was wondering what type of camera you used.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


[/QUOTE]
thanks! i use a canon 300D digital rebel


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Wow, that's so cool!! Sorry I can't help, I know nothing about art


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

That is a very cool pic!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

depending on the prices of the other items, my dad said he'd pay from $300 to $500.

its gorgeous







i love the first one.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Jaimie,
I think it depends on the price of the other items. You are so GOOD. I just can't believe how great that photo is and I like the first one best. Last year I paid $75 in a silent auction for a matted 5x7 in an 8x10 frame. It was a simple mat from Hobby Lobby/Michaels and the photo was in a simple wood frame. Figure they framed the whole thing for about $10. (Unfortunately that was another casualty of Katrina) I would have paid more. Your photo is excellent! But you probably won't sell it for $300 if all the other art is priced at $50. I think you'll have to research the prices of the other stuff. I just love Carrie's name. Very good. You are so talented.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ive seen some art in this show priced at 500 but i never know what sells....but most prices are in the 200 range..but i always look at those prices and say who would pay this...but man if i could get that, it would be awesome. but i would hate to put that price tag and not sell it ya know? thanks for all your help! i need to figure out what kinda frame...so many decisions!


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

I also like the first one the best. I don't know much about
pricing but when I was looking at it, the name that came to
mind to me was: The Tunnel of Life

please don't laugh


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I cant help you much with names, but I love the pictures! You did great!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Wow, great job! You've got some good suggestions from others, I've got no clue to prices. But very cool pics. Nice work!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Here are a couple of name suggestions"

"On the Inside Looking Out"
"The Lookout"

P.S. I like the first photo better.


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

I love the first one, i think the price of $250 is a good one. 
For a title how about "The Frog"


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy_@Oct 18 2005, 09:57 AM
> *Here are a couple of name suggestions"
> 
> "On the Inside Looking Out"
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I really like "The Lookout"!!


----------

